# Co-sleeping in a twin bed?



## RTT (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm taking my 10 week old to visit my parents this weekend and will be stuck sleeping in my childhood twin bed. I cosleep with my little girl- which my parents think is odd and don't really approve of so I feel weird raising this concern with them. Has anyone coslept with their child in a twin bed?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Nighttime parenting


----------



## Mamato2and2 (Apr 7, 2006)

I have coslept with all my kids on a twin (not at the same time, of course!). I have never had a problem but I like to sleep really close. The best thing is to make sure one side of the mattress is against the wall-if possible-so you don't have to worry all night about the baby/kid rolling off!


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

i have coslept with my baby on a twin- it totally sucks imo because you have zero room to stretch out, and i really need a little space when i sleep. me and dd share a king at home! but it is definitely doable for a few nights.

definitely have one side against the wall, or put the mattress on the floor.


----------



## RTT (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mika3* 
I have coslept with all my kids on a twin (not at the same time, of course!). I have never had a problem but I like to sleep really close. The best thing is to make sure one side of the mattress is against the wall-if possible-so you don't have to worry all night about the baby/kid rolling off!

Thanks! I usually sleep really close to her anyway- my husband (who isn't coming with us) is just worried that it isn't safe because the bed is smaller than what we're used to.


----------



## chubbycheeks (Jan 10, 2004)

Agreeing with the PP, I always end up in bed with my 2.5YO and he sleeps in a twin. It works just fine (and I am 38 plus weeks preggo. . lol) just a little cozy! We have the bed up against the wall and that does help for sure. .


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Like gazillions of times!







When I think of where and how dh and I have snoozed, I must say that the twin bed might have been the least of it! -- or -- in some cases--the absolute luxury of it! A mattress of **any** size, off rocky ground?! Heaven.









We travel frequently-- and we've camped, and not in RVs.







One adult (?) or even two adults (?) in a twin bed (!! As i said, any sized bed is more than we've slept in many a time!) with a babe is easy as pie!. If it's not-- if you have one of those babes who wants space, just throw some blankets on the floor and niurse! No biggie. Sometimes we adults seeking a certain standard can make things far more complicated than they need to be!


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

For the first month of dd's life, dd, dh and I slept in a twin bed. (5.5, 190 and 135#s respectively, at the time.) The bed was up against a wall. There was literally no way dd could have been squished or rolled on because of the arm/leg positions we had to sleep in to fit.

Yes, the two of you can sleep in a twin. Push it up against the wall, make sure the space next to the wall isn't an issue, and cuddle up!


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I slept with DS in a twin bed until he was about 4 months old. It was fine, just pushed against the wall really well. My DH still spends probably half the night, half the week with DD in her twin! They are cuddlers, so it's fine for them, but I need my space, so for me it's gotta be a once in a while thing now that kids are bigger!


----------



## MommaGreenBean (May 8, 2007)

Yup, I just keep my arm around her. When we visit my in-laws it's 3 of us on a twin, either DH or I have to be sideways and the other can be on his/her back or front


----------



## deuxceleste (Aug 19, 2006)

My big boy's 20 lbs and 27 inches and we still co sleep on a twin! Like the PP said, keep the bed against the wall. Note... as they get bigger, they don't take up any less space! I've got a little bed hog!!


----------



## JERENAUD (May 21, 2005)

And, depending on what size bed you have at home, you may even find that you have *more* room. I often co sleep in a twin for that very reason. A twin bed is no where *near* double the size of a double/ full sized bed, and a Queen bed is only 5 inches wider than a full/ double bed.

We have a double (at the moment, anyway), so if my husband has half and the baby and I have half, it's actually *less* room than we have in the twin. Heck, even if we each have 1/3, it's probably similar to the amount of space in a twin.

Erica


----------



## cotopaxi (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mika3* 
I have coslept with all my kids on a twin (not at the same time, of course!)










picturing you in a twin bed with a teenager, a big kid, and a baby!


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

yup. Twin, single, cot, couch.
We too like to travel and campout. I have never found a twin to be too small.
A single bed can be uncomfortably close


----------

